
Tesla reaches Model 3 production milestone and record 7,000-car week, says Musk - rmason
https://electrek.co/2018/07/01/tesla-model-3-production-milestone-record-total-production-elon-musk/
======
atombender
More comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17436604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17436604)

